# One for the knife fans!! the K-Burra



## wombat (May 5, 2013)

I recently saw a K-bar knife for the first time, and as soon as I saw it I knew I had do something with the idea of stacked leather.

So I ended u with the K-Burra a split frame of spotted gum with 35 pieces of leather and walnut bolsters.

Okay I probably got a little carried away with the mini rasp but I was on a roll. I think the idea is sound, but it needs a bit of fine tuning. Just for the name it's worth another go!! :)


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2013)

Walter that's just too cool.


----------



## DKMD (May 5, 2013)

I'll bet it feels great in the hand... Nicely done!


----------

